
AI System Sorts News Articles by Whether or Not They Contain Actual Information - zeristor
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/paq3eb/machine-learning-news-aggregation
======
coldcode
This is still in its infancy but you have to start somewhere. I wonder how
long it will take to get to a system that can scan a whole series of articles
on a related subject and be able to discern information which is more
trustworthy from that which is suspect. Maybe it's not possible.

~~~
aphextron
This is probably the only possible answer to fake news. With human censors one
can always cry “bias!” but a publicly published open source AI would be
irrefutable.

~~~
gimagon
It wouldn’t really be irrefutable, it just shifts the claims of bias to what
was included as training data.

------
DoofusOfDeath
If there's a strong incentive (financial or otherwise) for generating "fake
news" content, then this looks like the makings of an arms-race to me.

The less willing the classifier is to issue false-positive "fake" ratings, the
more wiggle-room the news-fakers have to play.

~~~
vinn124
sounds like a job for [adversarial
networks]([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1406.2661.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1406.2661.pdf))!

